# New 6 inch twitch bait for Musky



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Still on the drying wheel, 6 inches, perch pattern made from cedar. Will have a SS lip (not the one in pic, just to keep lip slot clean).
Made this for another member as a trade, i hope he likes it, tried out a new stipe pattern.

thanks for looking,

MS


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

Wow, beautiful lure! Great job on the stripes.

jeremy


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Very nice! Perch is one of my favorite color patterns. That looks like it would work for great for fall smallies too...dink weeder outer...


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! Love the stripes, MS.


----------

